# Taurus Tracker ( Stainless Steel) Chambered for the .17HMR



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello Guys, have been thinking of adding a .17HMR revolver and have actually been offered one, used with all the goodies (whatever a Taurus comes with) but the price has me concerned, asking $525.00. I looked on line and see that retail prices vary a little but between $459.99 to $479,99 New Retail (Hope I didn't get this wrong). Do any of you have any experience with this model and how about the price please? Always appreciate your input.
PS: I read the previous post about Taurus Quality and am concerned about that also, please advise if you can.


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

OK, looks like no one is wanting to share any information, thanks anyway!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sounds like a new model and maybe nobody has one yet. Not sure why a .17 cal revolver though? Kind of a light load for revolver close contact work, isn’t it? I thought the advantage to a .17 was flat high speed long range rifle shots?


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> Sounds like a new model and maybe nobody has one yet. Not sure why a .17 cal revolver though? Kind of a light load for revolver close contact work, isn't it? I thought the advantage to a .17 was flat high speed long range rifle shots?


+1


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

.22M.R.F said:


> OK, looks like no one is wanting to share any information, thanks anyway!


My guess is that not too many people on this forum has one?


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

I don't have one but have had 3 Taurus, 2 revolvers & 1 auto. All jammed regularly. Warranty non-existent. Buy a better brand.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Injunbro said:


> I don't have one but have had 3 Taurus, 2 revolvers & 1 auto. All jammed regularly. Warranty non-existent. Buy a better brand.


That's just one of the reasons I try and avoid discussing Taurus products if I can help it. Sometimes it's unavoidable especially when people are asking for advice regarding their products. Too many people get offended too easily and it can bring out the worst in some.

As an owner yourself thanks for your input. Let the buyer beware.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have owned Taurus in the past. I still have one revolver. It works fine. The semis I’ve owned have been disappointing. I would not Buy another based on my experience. Your situation may be different.


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, I've never considered a Taurus before and would not have now except for the caliber, after hearing from those of you have owned some I've decided not to be an owner. I sure do appreciate the replies and the information preventing me from being a disappointed owner.


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

desertman said:


> That's just one of the reasons I try and avoid discussing Taurus products if I can help it. Sometimes it's unavoidable especially when people are asking for advice regarding their products. Too many people get offended too easily and it can bring out the worst in some.
> 
> As an owner yourself thanks for your input. Let the buyer beware.


I also try to avoid discussing them because some people like them. However when someone asks an opinion I give an honest one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Do yourself a HUGE favor and look for a Beretta brand. Honestly...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Look at a Ruger single 6. Ruger makes good guns and they will stand behind it if something is wrong. I didn't even know they made .17 HMR revolvers but Ruger has one as well. My choice though would be to get the convertible that comes with 2 cylinders in .22LR and .22 mag. I have a rifle in 17HMR and the quality of rimfire ammo just isn't there anymore unless you shoot .22 LR match grade ammo.


----------



## Longcarbine (Aug 30, 2017)

Save your money! I have owned three of these in .17hmr, accuracy was poor to horrible in all three. Buy the Ruger single action. And this is from a Taurus revolver fan.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Do yourself a HUGE favor and look for a Beretta brand. Honestly...


Everything should be from Beretta....


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

I have owned a Taurus 38 Special which had zero issues / problems and currently own a 425 Tracker .41 magnum and PT22 both of which have zero problems and that I love. But late last month I bought a model 605 stainless. I checked it out at my FFL, signed the papers and brought it home. I loaded it with snap caps and started giving it a "work out". Almost immediately it became apparent something was sorely amiss. After just a little while the cylinder would not lock up, spun freely even when the hammer was fully cocked. The trigger could be pulled and the hammer dropped. Worse, the cylinder would often stop out of alignment with the bore, meaning that if that hammer were to drop with the firing pin just inside the edge of the primer, detonating it with the cylinder that much out of alignment, it would literally be an exploding hand grenade! Sent it in for warranty repair and it will take three months to even get any word of progress or know results. One bad gun out of four Is a 25% failure rate! Also, letting a gun go out as dangerous as this one is totally INEXCUSABLE! I am inclined to never buy another Taurus.


----------

